# water cooling?how about refridgerant



## bigbob05 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pretty good at fabricating,I could take a small room airconditioner and plumb the lines to a water block and fabricate a drip tray to divert condensation away from the insides and with a thermocouple I could run the cpu temp at -0 C.or lower,I think that would keep things cool or I could just buy a unit made for my xps710,but think homemade would be less expensive.Any comments?:grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ehh actually is harder then you think. i think your talking about phase cooling, which an huge pain. tbh i wouldnt because 1: you have to be very good using potentially deadly gasses, 2: you can really screw up your hardware. i would stay with normal water cooling unless your doing some insane overclocking...


----------

